# Am I lactose intolerant?



## davyvfr (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello,

I have had IBS for 2 years now and have been diagnosed by a gastroenterologist with mild irritable bowel syndrome believed to be caused by poor diet. My symptoms were:

1) Original constipation (fixed by Miralax)
2) Diarrhea caused by milk or dairy products in early morning hours
2) Major increase in sensitivity of the rectum and intestinal area. 
3) All test came back normal yet medical condition still persist

My specialist did every test possible including an endoscopy/colonoscopy, blood cell count, stool sample, ect. BUT, didnt do a lactose intolerance test. I noticed whole milk in the morning caused my IBS to flare up. He ordered I try soy milk and things got much better, especially when complimenting this with Align (probiotic). I still continued to drink/eat other dairy products but kept it light on the milk.

Here is the problem though. I am planning to take my FAA medical to fly recreationally and for Air Traffic Management. I informed a flight surgeon of my medical condition and it would not disqualify me, but he did question if I was lactose intolerant. I have not done any lactose intolerance testing since my gastroenterologist believes there is no way I am lactose intolerant, since I can still drink 2% milk in the afternoon with no consequences or late night.

I strongly believe I should be tested for lactose intolerance to fully prove beyond reasonable doubt that I have IBS. All of these medical conditions are not disqualifying but I am certain my medical examiner would ask if I have any food allergies due to my IBS being caused by diet. I have also have been tested for Celiac Disease with the endoscopy/colonoscopy and came back negative

I am taking no medication (haven't for the past two years)

Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Proving you have lactose intolerance will not prove you have IBS. Some people who are lactose intolerant on the tests don't have symptoms or have very mild symptoms.

And sometimes you can have a big reaction to milk from a conditioned response or other reasons (fat in the milk as fat triggers a bigger colon response to eating and in the morning your colon is already a lot more active from it having it morning move it along time). So some people react to dairy, but are not technically lactose intolerant as they don't get that result on the test.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

"...prove beyond reasonable doubt that I have IBS"

Please bear in mind that the term 'IBS' is merely a label that western medicine has given to a whole host of gastro related symptoms which they had no clue as to the cause.

Things have changed in recent years where certain foods have been shown to be the cause, hence elimination diets such as FODMAPS.

Even if you were lactose intolerant ( eg milk causing gastro symtoms), this does mean that you have an 'allergy' (eg peanuts causing anaphylaxis)


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

It's possible that you could have food sensitivities (which are different than food allergies). As Kathleen already mentioned, people can still have reactions to milk, even if not lactose intolerant - lactose intolerance is basicaly present in those who lack the enzyme to digest lactose (a type of sugar present in milk); with food sensitivities, your body may be having a negative response to any component of milk. OR you may be sensitive to something else, perhaps whatever food you consume around the same time as milk. Food sensitivities are very common (especially among those with inflammatory conditions, such as IBS) and we can develop sensitivities to just about ANY food or food chemical. With food sensitivities, responses can be delayed up to 3-4 days (so you can't always assume that something you just ate caused symptoms) and responses are dose-dependent (meaning you may not experience symptoms until you consume a certain amount of that food).


----------



## davyvfr (Jul 31, 2013)

Mandynic said:


> It's possible that you could have food sensitivities (which are different than food allergies). As Kathleen already mentioned, people can still have reactions to milk, even if not lactose intolerant - lactose intolerance is basicaly present in those who lack the enzyme to digest lactose (a type of sugar present in milk); with food sensitivities, your body may be having a negative response to any component of milk. OR you may be sensitive to something else, perhaps whatever food you consume around the same time as milk. Food sensitivities are very common (especially among those with inflammatory conditions, such as IBS) and we can develop sensitivities to just about ANY food or food chemical. With food sensitivities, responses can be delayed up to 3-4 days (so you can't always assume that something you just ate caused symptoms) and responses are dose-dependent (meaning you may not experience symptoms until you consume a certain amount of that food).


Thanks for the reply.

My gastroenterologist believes I may also be sensitive to the fats in milk, which would explain why I can no longer drink whole milk. I remember him mention about fats in milk when I was seeing him for treatment.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

Your topic title asks are you lactose intolerant... the simple answer is that you probably are.

Fact is that MOST people are, despite whatever amount of dairy they consume. People can get used to dairy to an extent, but the majority of humans are lactose intolerant and that is the bottom line. Regardless of how many litres of milk are in the fridges at ths shops, people are not meant to consume milk. It's also no good for your bones, despite the propanda, so there's that as well. This is all stuff you can google and come to your own conclusions instead of relying on TV ads pushing x brand milk.


----------

